# got my first pistol Sig 226. what do I need to know?



## dogger (Jul 18, 2010)

I am looking at a career change into Law Enforcement. I needed to buy a pistol to hit the range with, and possibly carry as a secondary while on duty. I picked up a Sig P226 TacOps for a great price. Is it great out of the case? or are there any recommendations for it before I hit the range. I was also informed that I shouldn't shoot poor quality rounds through it. Can someone offer some insight as to a good round vs a bad one?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

My very first was a P226, in 1990. I still have it and still shoot it. I would just stay away from steel jacketed rounds, most others produced these days that are commercially available are just fine. Corrosive primers and such are only a concern if you are shooting imported surplus stuff and then you just need to do a little homework or clean immediately after every 200 rounds. Just a pain in the neck but shouldn't really cause much if any harm unless you let the residue persist for longer than a couple of hours.

Most use WWB or UMJ for range/target ammo. Any of the currently produced HD/SD ammo is fine, just a matter of personal preferrence. Out of the box, strip it down and clean it good including the magazines. The packing grease needs to be removed. Use a little grease on the rails (slide and frame) and some light oil like RemOil or similar on anything that moves or where there wil be friction. Reassemble and rack a few times then put a drop of oil on the rails again and she'll be ready to rock. SiG's like to run wet, but not soaked.

Shouldn't be a need for anything else but ammo, but if you have any other questions just ask.


----------



## dogger (Jul 18, 2010)

thanks for the information. Very useful. I have been preparing myself for a breakdown and reassembly to get familiar with it. I have some how-tos and diagrams to help.


----------



## vulrath (Jun 10, 2010)

One thing that Growler forgot to mention: the gun will need to have some "break in" time at the range before it can achieve its full potential. During this time, expect some erratic behavior (wonky trigger pull, failure to eject, etc. - not saying it's going to happen, but to expect such things and be prepared to do what is necessary to fix such things). I think, though, that if you keep it reasonably clean and properly lubed, you should be able to keep your problems to a minimum.

I unfortunately don't know how many rounds this is, since the only gun I own at the moment is my used W. German P226 that came to me properly broken in (I mean, the shop I got it at didn't smell too pretty, what with all the cigarette smoke, but the owner kept his guns cleaned and oiled well enough).

One thing that definitely helped me with understanding of the internals was the Sig armorer's guide I got my hands on. I do hope you enjoy shooting, and your career change goes off without a hitch. Good luck and happy shooting!


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

vulrath said:


> I unfortunately don't know how many rounds this is,


Generally the break in for new SiG's is 500 rounds. Sometimes a few emerge from the factory with uncharacteristicly tight tolerances and they need more rounds put through them to sufficiently break in. Keep in mind that the break in period is a rough estimation and not a hard and fast number milestone. 500 rounds or maybe a couple hundred more. Any grittiness in the trigger (if present) should smooth out around then.


----------



## SigDoubleTap (Feb 28, 2010)

*Great gun!*

The one thing I have found with my P226 is that it likes TW25B synthetic grease for lubricant. I have fired over four hundred rounds at one sitting and the gun was still as slick as when it was first fired. It resists burn off from heat, evaporation, dripping, and lubricates very well. Here is the maker.

Mil-Comm Products - TW-25B - synthetic lubricant protectant grease or oil for firearms, fishing reels, locks and hardware. - Home

All you need to know now (what I have learned from this great forum) and from military and other testimonials, is that you now have a world class weapon, used by the most elite special mission units on both sides of the pond. Congrats! The Sig will serve you well in all senarios, and you can bet your life on that.

PS.

Good luck in Law Enforcement. God bless!


----------



## HAGEN (Jul 14, 2010)

*226 models*

Enjoy the Gun. You will be able to count on a Sig.(TO HELL AND BACK RELIABILITY)
As far as lube evrybody has a different favorite.
I currently SHOOT TW0 226 Models as Match Guns and they get lubed with Miltec 1.
I shoot between 100 to 300 rounds a session with 150 to 200 a week in a Match with no issues
with either Gun.

Hope you have a good experience with the Gun , and Good Luck in law Enforcement.


----------



## dogger (Jul 18, 2010)

thanks everyone. I look forward to getting through this break in period quickly. I am excited to see what this gun can do, and by all the great info, I made a wise choice. I begin the academy in about a month, and I plan on visiting the range often to get used to this pistol, and the routine maintenance associated with it. I would hope to qualify with it and use it as a secondary weapon in my future career.

Thanks for all of the positive responses.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations.

You bought a great gun.

:smt1099


----------



## rubiconbay (Feb 21, 2010)

*Keep it clean!!*

All the advice given is spot on....I would recommend that you purchase the DVD's that SIg made showing how to completely breakdown your pistol as knowledge of all the parts of your new pistol is essential to a long safe life with your baby!!! Have fun and enjoy an excellent pistol!!


----------

